# 10 HP, 32-inch, Trac-Drive Snowblower



## firedudetl1 (Jan 26, 2016)

listed on local CL for $30 - immediately sent him an email to purchase - waiting to hear back- needs some "brake" pad and new belt - anyone know anything about this - model 536.885020


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

My opinion for $30 who cares, grab it. 

Bought and sold one. Had to make a steel drive shaft between the drive disc and the belt pulley. It was no longer available. 

After the fix and service it worked great. 

The sheetmetal back then Was still pretty good/thick.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - it's just an MTD/Craftsman one. Probably neglected - but the parts are worth that if you decide it's to much trouble to repair. Part it out.....


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org

its murray built


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd sure grab it if you get an answer !!










They might even have the manual since this is the picture they posted.

.


----------



## Dkeith45 (Feb 26, 2016)

I just posted about the one I purchased this fall and just got working. Ask anything if you still need help.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...aftsman-10-32-trac-drive-help.html#post971913


----------

